# 2021 CK3510 Air Filter Part # Question



## kck8385 (2 mo ago)

Been reading the forum for a year or so but just joined.

I was going to replace my 2021 CK3510 air filter and thought this would be simple. 
My current (original) filter has Donaldson P639116 on the closed end. The owners manual calls for Kioti part # E7230-11081 and my dealer said this has been replaced by TC26-1225A. 

The issue is the TC26-1225A open end throat size is about a half inch larger than the existing filter so it does not fit tight on the male protrusion in the air box. The filter body itself is also larger in diameter.

Also when I search for the Donaldson number online it does not come up. Anyone else run into this or am I just lucky?










Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Try sourcing one of these.





Air filter cross reference


1 replacement air filter for Kioti E7230-11081



www.airfilter-crossreference.com


----------



## kck8385 (2 mo ago)

pogobill,

I appreciate the information.

Kevin


----------

